# Research/Job prospects in Italy with a PhD title



## Jochgem (Aug 20, 2011)

Dear all,

I recently graduated for my Master of Science in Aerospace Engineering in the Netherlands (specialized in Earth Observation, use of statistics/estimation and optimization algorithms), and have lived during my study for 1 year in Rome. I am planning to live again in Italy in the future, and need soon to make an important strategic decision in my life. I could certainly use some advice.

Compared to the Netherlands it is difficult to find a suitable job in Italy. Also the salaries are lower, and it seems that as a starter the salaries are at such a low level that one can not afford the costs of living. (One would start with a salary of about EUR 1200, which is not sufficient for me, compared to a salary of EUR 2500 in the Netherlands.)

For this reason I am now searching for a job in the Netherlands, to gain at least more work experience. The idea is that with more work experience (say 5 years) I have not only a higher chance of finding a job in Italy, but also a better chance of having a sufficiently high salary.

At the moment I have to decide what kind of job I should take/look for. 

Recently someone has offered/advised me to do a certain PhD research. If I would choose to do a PhD research, I would have a very interesting job for a lower salary (about EUR 2000) for a period of 4 years. With such a title it could be possible to do more research-focussed jobs in Italy, although Italy is not investing much in research. (This explains the many Italian researchers around the world.)

However, I don't know what the value of a PhD title is for companies in Italy, in case if it is not possible to do my research in Italy. Would it pay off to accept a PhD position, or would companies prefer that you have more on-the-job experience, having more work experience within companies? 

If you have a PhD title, or if you can simply give me some advice, please do share your experience/advice with me. I can certainly appreciate it!

Kind regards,

Jochgem


----------

